# AUSTIN | 6 X Guadalupe | 269m | 883ft | 66 fl | U/C



## redcode

the Frost Bank Tower has disappeared 😂 








jayjanner


----------



## redcode

peeking behind the FBT, Oct 5

P1057732-2 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1057719-2 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/5

DJI_0455-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0430-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

hunter_mitch


----------



## redcode

Oct 7

Austin downtown by Morusupalli Rao, on Flickr









jayplot


----------



## hkskyline

10/11










Source : Twitter @ CarrieUrulz


----------



## redcode

Oct 8

IMG_5460 by Jami Hitchcock, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/13

P1068181 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## Zaz965

one more photo
















Austin, Texas - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## redcode

Oct 20

Like glass on Ladybird Lake by Kristina Hickey, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450930666804285442


----------



## redcode

Oct 26

P1069626 by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/25



















Source : Twitter @ dawilson post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

Nov 1

IMG8 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 6:*

Austin Skyline, Texas by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 12

November12thWalk-15 by Brett Ryan, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 15. I wonder how tall it will look once completed

An Austin Autumn Golden Hour by PrimaPix Visuals, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

IMG4 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Construction milestone reached on soon-to-be-tallest tower in Austin *
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
Nov 17, 2021

One half done, another half to go. What will soon be Austin’s tallest tower has reached the halfway point of construction: the commercial portion of Sixth and Guadalupe recently topped off and work on the residential half is set to begin.

Developers Lincoln Property Company Commercial Inc. and Kairoi Residential LLC announced the milestone Nov. 17. Including the parking garage, the commercial portion of the building reaches 32 floors.

Construction is now entering the next phase on the skyscraper at 400 W. Sixth St., with apartmentsset to take up floors 34 to 66. Amenities will be on the 33rd floor.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/...lupe-completes-tops-out-commercial-phase.html


----------



## hkskyline

6/16

Austin Texas Sky by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/20

Downtown Austin by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Skyline of Austin, Texas from Austin-Bergstrom International Airport by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/4

_DSC0505 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/15

_DSC2922 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 23:*

Austin Texas by Grexsys, on Flickr

Zoomed:


----------



## hkskyline

7/24

_DSC4490 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## martinalagui

Wow!! Beautiful and modern skyline in Austin!! Greetings from Argentina. 🇦🇷


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

Silver tones, Austin by Kristina Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

8/5

Austin, TX by Nikolaos Kapsalis, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Are there no towers going up in Houston and Dallas?


----------



## Ecopolisia

Andre_Filipe said:


> Are there no towers going up in Houston and Dallas?


What do mean by towers.Towers can apparently be define in many ways,you see.Mostly self-supported ones,Like CN tower,Tokyo Skytree Tower,Reunion Tower,etc..
But,if you meant some high-rises and skyscrapers then some very few ones.Most of them are recently built.No supertall(s) in sight for those two Texan major cities for now as far I know.You welcome in advance 😅👍


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

Downtown Austin by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

Cesar Chavez Blvd by Dave Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/20

_DSC8663 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* What’s that building? Some notable towers in Austin’s skyline *
_Excerpt_
Sept 1, 2022

AUSTIN (KXAN) — Austin is a growing city with a skyline that seems to generate a new towering addition every year. Here’s a list of some notable towers, skyscrapers and office buildings in downtown Austin, including some that are in the works.

For fun, you can test your knowledge on being able to name some of these buildings using this KXAN quiz.

Sixth and Guadalupe: 875 feet projected

What will surpass The Independent as the city’s tallest tower once completed, Sixth and Guadalupe is a mixed-use skyscraper set to offer residences, ground-floor retail and office space. It will have 66 floors when it’s done, according to Lincoln Property Company.

Austin Business Journal reported in January 2022 Facebook’s parent company, Meta, leased the entire commercial half of the building and wants to hire 400 more people in the city. 

More : What’s that building? Some notable towers in Austin’s skyline


----------



## Ecopolisia

That link's content is not available where I'm from?.... What a pity...Lol..Whatta you know?And,i'm still going to liking it.Most likely something good or exactly the same as we got written up there...🤷😙😅🙃✌


----------



## hkskyline

Ecopolisia said:


> That link's content is not available where I'm from?.... What a pity...Lol..Whatta you know?And,i'm still going to liking it.Most likely something good or exactly the same as we got written up there...🤷😙😅🙃✌


The article has a long list of buildings featured but I extracted everything about this project in my post.


----------



## hkskyline

9/8

Austin Thursday Morning Commute by Don Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/17

_DSC6183 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------

